# 457 Visa Approved without Police Checks



## howdidoo (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Very new to the forum.. Looking forward.

Wanted to share my experience..
We lodged our 457 Visa on 03/April/2014 and already got it approved on 29/April without any Police clearance certificate requests from the Case Officer. She waived it.
Is this normal? I am impressed at the speed of the application too since I have read it usually takes 8-10 weeks for this whole process.

Looking forward to a new life in Sydney by next month.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

howdidoo said:


> Hi Guys,
> Very new to the forum.. Looking forward.
> 
> Wanted to share my experience..
> ...


457 took only 7 days for me to get it! However, I didn't personally apply but my MNC employer upon sponsorship from the Australian Branch of the MNC.

Hence no surprise!

As 457 is sponsorship/work permit, responsibilities are more at organization that sponsors you, while 189/190 PRs /489 TRs are personal, there are police checks.

Not sure if that rightly answers your question. All the best.


----------



## howdidoo (Feb 24, 2014)

jre05 said:


> 457 took only 7 days for me to get it! However, I didn't personally apply but my MNC employer upon sponsorship from the Australian Branch of the MNC.
> 
> Hence no surprise!
> 
> ...


Ohk.. makes sense now.. Actually our agent had scared us by the long timeline he gave.. Maybe he was just being cautious.. 

Anyway, ours is slightly different too.. We do not have a company in Australia, so we have applied for Sponsorship and Nomination for our Singapore office to setup a branch there later. And I have applied my 457 Visa from here in Singapore without any existing operation there.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

howdidoo said:


> Hi Guys,
> Very new to the forum.. Looking forward.
> 
> Wanted to share my experience..
> ...


7 days is pretty quick. You are not required to provide any overseas police checks whereas AFP clearance is required before you start your work in Australia. I've applied for myself once I reached in Aus but it would be quick.

Hope this helps.


----------



## howdidoo (Feb 24, 2014)

Redtape said:


> 7 days is pretty quick. You are not required to provide any overseas police checks whereas AFP clearance is required before you start your work in Australia. I've applied for myself once I reached in Aus but it would be quick.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Oh.. I was not aware of AFP clearance, maybe our Agent is going to inform during our closing meet this week when he will give us our Visa papers and final instructions.
But, I am going to work for myself, as in not reporting anywhere but starting my own office.. Would that still be requested since I wont have any Employer demanding it.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

howdidoo said:


> Oh.. I was not aware of AFP clearance, maybe our Agent is going to inform during our closing meet this week when he will give us our Visa papers and final instructions.
> But, I am going to work for myself, as in not reporting anywhere but starting my own office.. Would that still be requested since I wont have any Employer demanding it.



Your job profile looks like meeting different vendors and finalizing their contracts etc. If you are dealing with any sensitive information then you require it that's what I understood from my experience.Others may have a different view.

Cheers!!


----------



## howdidoo (Feb 24, 2014)

Redtape said:


> Your job profile looks like meeting different vendors and finalizing their contracts etc. If you are dealing with any sensitive information then you require it that's what I understood from my experience.Others may have a different view.
> 
> Cheers!!


Its basically Business Development (I think agent had entered Sales and Marketing)


----------



## howdidoo (Feb 24, 2014)

By the way, I saw the Visa letter, it says validity from 29/Apr/2014 to 29/Apr/2015.
So it has been approved for 1 year only? I thought normally they approve it for 4 years?
What happens after Apr/2015? Do we need to go through entire procedure again or is it renewed automatically? (Assuming I stay with same employer)


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

howdidoo said:


> By the way, I saw the Visa letter, it says validity from 29/Apr/2014 to 29/Apr/2015.
> So it has been approved for 1 year only? I thought normally they approve it for 4 years?
> What happens after Apr/2015? Do we need to go through entire procedure again or is it renewed automatically? (Assuming I stay with same employer)


Your employer needs to extend your visa. How it can renew automatically?


----------



## sandstrom (Mar 30, 2016)

*457 pcc*

hello all,
My MNC is sponsoring me for 457 visa. My question is do I have to undergo pcc checks and assessment test. I work on a cruise ship as a chef.
Mmany thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sandstrom said:


> hello all,
> My MNC is sponsoring me for 457 visa. My question is do I have to undergo pcc checks and assessment test. I work on a cruise ship as a chef.
> Mmany thanks


I'm not sure about police checks. Skills assessments are required depending on the combination of occupation and citizenship. In your case (chef + India), a skills assessment is required (Eligibility).


----------



## sandstrom (Mar 30, 2016)

Can we do the Skill assessment test prior to we submit the visa application ??


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Generally, skills assessments must be completed before you apply for a visa. I'm not sure if this is the case for a 457 visa, but I'd be surprised if it wasn't.


----------



## sandstrom (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you for replying.

My MNC havent told me anything about the assessment yet. So I am bit worried as this may delay the visa procedure.


----------

